# Summary:what was your 3 best flashlights purchases for year 2015?



## NorthernStar (Dec 31, 2015)

Last year i created a similar summary thread with great and interesting response of your best purchases for 2014. 

Now it´s new years eve and it´s a great time to make a summary of your purchases of flashlights for year 2015. I know that most of you have baught more than three flashlights during this year, but which 3 flashlights was your best purchases for the year 2015?

Please tell your purchases and write motivations why these was your best flashlight purchases,and if you want to, feel free to upload pics of them! Moded lights could also be included in this thread, but please stick to LED lights.






These where my best flashlight purchases for the year 2015:
From left to right, Fenix TK75 2015 Edition, Olight S30RII, and Olight S1.

I baught the TK75 2015 since i liked the predecessor, and i wanted a really powerful compact light. I baught the Olight S30RII since i wanted a 1x18650 light that could be worn cliped in to a pocket for EDC. I baught the Olight S1 since i fell for its super mini size and yet it is tremendously powerful.

To make a summary of the entire year of 2015, i think it has been guite good. No remarkable upgrades of diods has been released, but quite a few interesting lights has been introduced. Let´s hope that upgrades from Cree will be introduced during year 2016 and that the manufacturers will introduce more new interesting lights.

Happy new year to all flashaholics!


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Dec 31, 2015)

In order:

1:Elzetta Charlie.(tough,reliable,and stupid bright..)

2eak Eiger Hi CRI brass.(reliable,compact,and actually rather good-looking.)

3:Nitecore EA41 2015 edition:bright,runs on common AA batteries,and useful size.


----------



## Raven-burg (Dec 31, 2015)

Great thread idea!
Here's mine. Small lights this year but boy are they powerful. 
Thrunite Ti Ti3 titanium XP-L V4. 
Olight S1 aluminium. 
Olight S1 bead blasted titanium.

The little AAA Thrunite is tiny but can reach over 160 lumens. I mostly use its super low moonlight mode though for night time activities. The lowest of lows out of all my lights. It's super light too and is my most carried light. AMAZING!

The S1 is a superb light. Crazy powerful for its size. Caters for most situations I might find myself in. Really, really love this light. Use the magnet feature more than I thought I would.

The S1 titanium! Well I've ordered this because the regular S1 impressed me so much. Who doesn't like a bit of titanium eh!!!!!

Happy and enlightening new year all!


----------



## akhyar (Dec 31, 2015)

Mine as below:

1. Sinner Ti Tri-EDC Nichia219B.
It's my first custom and won't be my last. It has become my EDC as the size is just right in my hand and not that big to keep it inside my manbag.

2. Olight S1 Baton
Very small that it can almost disappear inside my jeans pocket. It spends most time inside my jeans pocket or my rucksack as it couldn't replace the Sinner as it is very small in my hand and the tint just couldn't compete with the Nichia.

3. Nitecore TM16
Mainly fo bragging right. Lol! Spend most time on my bedside table though


----------



## UnderPar (Dec 31, 2015)

Zebralght SC5
Olight S1 / Olight S1 Ti polished
Thrunite TN4A


----------



## MAD777 (Dec 31, 2015)

This is not as easy as it first sounds, but here goes. All 3 are modded lights from Vinhnguyen54. First up is Niwalker MM18vn, which is really two flashlights in one. It has two flooder emitters and one throw emitter, which are operated independently by two switched. About 7,500 lumens and over 100,000 lux. 
At the opposite end of the spectrum is the Lumintop TOOLvn at 575 lumens and 4000 lux. Smaller than my index finger, weighing in at one ounce! Plus, great heat management, which says a lot for such a small mass. 
The last slot goes to Eagletac S200C2vn which is an overachiever. I think I got an extraordinary sample putting out 700 lumens and 150,000 lux. That's an 800 meter throw from a 6" tube flashlight! 
And I just have to include an honorable mention of Vinh's Nitecore TN36UTvn at 11,700 lumens from a soda can size light! 
Thank you Vinh Nguyen for lighting up my life in 2015!


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 31, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> This is not as easy as it first sounds, but here goes. All 3 are modded lights from Vinhnguyen54. First up is Niwalker MM18vn, which is really two flashlights in one. It has two flooder emitters and one throw emitter, which are operated independently by two switched. About 7,500 lumens and over 100,000 lux.
> At the opposite end of the spectrum is the Lumintop TOOLvn at 575 lumens and 4000 lux. Smaller than my index finger, weighing in at one ounce! Plus, great heat management, which says a lot for such a small mass.
> The last slot goes to Eagletac S200C2vn which is an overachiever. I think I got an extraordinary sample putting out 700 lumens and 150,000 lux. That's an 800 meter throw from a 6" tube flashlight!
> *And I just have to include an honorable mention of Vinh's Nitecore TN36UTvn at 11,700 lumens from a soda can size light!
> Thank you Vinh Nguyen for lighting up my life in 2015!*



That sounds like a powerful light! How does a little light like this handles the heat from such high output?


----------



## MAD777 (Dec 31, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> That sounds like a powerful light! How does a little light like this handles the heat from such high output?


It'll cook your dinner, and fast! But that's appropriate because your mouth is hanging wide open when you see this light. LOL


----------



## archimedes (Dec 31, 2015)

Although I'll use the term "favorite" instead of "best" , my three favorite flashlights received over the past year have been ...

* Spyglass, by @calipsoii

* TiTinyDC, by @okluma

* Haiku with HiVeLD-S (XP-G2) , by @McGizmo and @rush

I think that these exemplify the creativity and passion of custom makers here on CPF, circa 2015 ... :goodjob:

Oh, and the photos ...


----------



## seery (Dec 31, 2015)

Three of the Fenix TK35UE 2015 (XHP50). My all-time favorite light. 

Hopefully 2016 will be more exciting to talk about.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 31, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> It'll cook your dinner, and fast! But that's appropriate because your mouth is hanging wide open when you see this light. LOL


Sounds like a powerful light! A video about this lights performance would be great to watch.




archimedes said:


> Although I'll use the term "favorite" instead of "best" , my three favorite flashlights received over the past year have been ...
> 
> * Spyglass, by @calipsoii
> 
> ...



Favorite lights would do just fine as best purchases!Nice pics!

I especially like the Spyglass light and the Marvel background figures!


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 31, 2015)

I didn't buy that many, but the selection is easy: 

TM16 - 'nuff said!
BLF 348 - Bought two. I would have never imagined such creamy goodness out of a $7 light. No hot spot, just a wonderful smooth beam.

For those who don't recognize it - The BLF 348 was a group buy in the Budget Light Forum. Whoever the wonderful designer was, they took a Singfire 348 single AAA light and replaced the emitter with a Nichia NVSW219BT. Wonderful choice. It can also take a 10440, but gets very hot very fast, so it isn't recommended.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 31, 2015)

NorthernStar said:


> ....
> 
> Favorite lights would do just fine as best purchases!Nice pics!
> 
> I especially like the Spyglass light and the Marvel background figures!



Thank you, me too


----------



## saypat (Dec 31, 2015)

1. Zebralight H302W might be the best light I own

2. Nitecore EC11 what more could u want? So many modes. Even a red LED.

3. Lumintop Tool run it on a 10440, one of the best AAA out there IMO


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2015)

To sum it up with 3 lights...not gonna happen here.

I'm having a hard enough time picking 3 brands...

Malkoff
Streamlight
PKLabDesigns

SureFire gets an honorable mention for introducing me to the Malkoff stuff and for 6P, G2 and G2X Pro lights.

And Rayovac for making Indestructables and leak free alkalines. 

UPS and USPS for getting them to me. 

And my wife for being cool about having flashlights all over the place.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 31, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> To sum it up with 3 lights...not gonna happen here.
> 
> I'm having a hard enough time picking 3 brands...
> 
> ...



This is very important! My fiancee is so far very understanding about my lights all over the place.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2015)

^^ "Long as you're not taking food money from the family or bill money it's all good" my wife says.


----------



## 1DaveN (Dec 31, 2015)

PD25 (this is the light I use every day for pretty much anything and everything)
PD35 (this is my outdoor and zombie apocalypse light)
CL25R (I don't have much use for this but it's so well designed and built I had to include it)

My new year's resolutions: Don't buy anything else until I see what comes out at Shot Show. Look for an AAA in brass or copper (Peak, Maratac, or something else to be determined). Stop being indecisive and pick out a Benchmade folder.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 31, 2015)

Only three?!!

Since I started with a blank slate in May, 2015, I have acquired about 10 different LED flashlights. More are on the way. All of my lights are at least decent. Choosing three for this list is nearly impossible. 

The following picks were taken from my post in the 2015 Flashaholic's "Must-Have" List.

*ZebraLight SC62w*
Of all the flashlights on my list, the SC62w is the easiest choice to defend. It combines superlative design with engineering excellence.

*L3 Illumination L11C Nichia 219B*
This one gets daily use as my EDC. I like to carry it discreetly in the bottom of my pants pocket, so the small size of AA is important. At 0.09, 3, 30, and 140 lumens, mode spacing is near perfect. I bought this light because of its mid-level price and high-CRI Nichia emitter. In case I need more power, I also carry an 18650 flashlight in my daypack.

*Nitecore P36*
The excellent Cree MT-G2 emitter is just one of the things that makes the P36 stand out. The P36 drives the MT-G2 at 10 different output levels, ranging between 2 and 2000 lumens. It uses a unique mode dial, similar in size to the mode dial on a camera, to select output levels. The 5000K emitter produces a beam with a wide hot spot and bright spill. I cannot see any hint of the green and purple that show up, respectively, in the corona and spill of an XM-L2 or XP-L.

The 2x18650 format makes for a flashlight that is comfortable to carry, and which easily fits in a coat pocket.

*Note*
Fortunately for me, I have not yet ordered the *ZebraLight H600Fd Mk. III* headlamp. Neither have I received the *Olight S1 Copper (Rose Gold)* that is currently in transit. If those were here, I would not know what to do with this list!

*Honorable Mention – BLF Special Edition A6*
The BLF A6 is a custom flashlight designed by members of BudgetLightForum. This 1x18650 tube light is a burner, using a FET+1 driver to supply as much current to the emitter as its battery can supply. Running the stock (i.e., unmodded) A6 on a high draw battery, it is easy to get 1200 lumens. A spring-bypass will typically get you 200-300 more. Some owners have measured 1600 lumens. 

The user interface and firmware are outstanding. The A6 uses regular half-presses to get brighter, and longer half-presses to get dimmer. This simple UI makes for easy access to the seven constant-brightness levels of the A6.

*Honorable Mention – **BLF 348*
This is an incredible 1xAAA, single-mode, stainless-steel, tube light that features an outstanding 5000K, 90-CRI Nichia 219B emitter. Timothy already praised the 348 above. Price in the group buy was only $7. Wow!

*Honorable Mention – **Brinyte B158*
I include this budget flashlight because I have discovered that I prefer the broad beam of a zooming flashlight—set to flood—for most indoor uses. Compared to the follow-the-dot hot spot of a reflector, the unfocused beam of a zoomie is superior for showing the way down a hallway or down a flight of stairs. In a large space, it does even better.

As the B158 is the best of the two zoomies I own, it gets my pick. It features a large 50mm aspheric lens that produces a generous, floody beam. Focused for throw, it delivers 52,000 candela, reaching out to 450 meters. Not too shabby.

As is the case with most zoomies, the B158 shows some rings when focused for throw. Its unfocused flood beam is perfect, except for some chromatic aberrations at the outer edge. 

Modders will love the B158. It uses a removable pill design that makes the job easy. Brinyte sells a bare brass pill to which you can add the emitter and driver of your choice. Brinyte also sells its own finished red and green pills that use colored Cree XP-E emitters.

*Honorable Mention – Nitecore Tube*
Everyone already knows what this flashlight can do. I got mine on sale for $6. Perfect.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jan 1, 2016)

Considering I only bought three lights this year it's pretty easy for me lol.

*Solarforce L2 with Mountain Electronics XHP50 P60
*I wanted a powerful compact light and this was the best option at the time (triple XPL Convoys hadn't become main stream yet). It runs at 3 amps and puts out a gorgeous 4000k tint flood beam (this was my first neutral tint light and well, I only want neutral now). Should be between 1800 and 2000 lumens
*



Fenix HL35 
*I wanted a better headlamp than my Coast HL7 and this one stepped up to fill that desire. A good cross of flood and throw with a nice neutral tint I would say is around 5000k and really good runtimes. Simple UI that is easy to use no matter the situation and of takes my preferred battery choice, AAs.
*
Eagletac D25A2 Clicky XML2 NW 
*The D25A2 Clicky is so far my all time favorite AA light. I love the UI the most of any light I have and wish I could have it on all my lights (thanks to guppydrv that can almost be possible), the runtimes are wonderful, the beam is perfect for general use, it carries comfortably, can take some serious abuse, and oh have I mentioned its my favorite? I currently have a CW model but after starting my switch to neutral tint I had to have a NW D25A2 so after a lot of searching and several emails later, IlluminationGear has special ordered me one because apparently Eagletac is phasing out the clicky model for the tactical model (pretty bummed over that) );


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 1, 2016)

Milwaukee True View 3,000 lumen floodlight- will light up my entire backyard and is brighter than a 500 watt halogen worklight. On low, it will light up a room very well for over 11 hours (650 lumens). Medium gives plenty of light for work with a nice compromise on runtime (1500 lumens for 4 hours 40 minutes). Battery swaps are quick and charge times are way faster than charging Ds or a lead brick battery. Batteries are rated for 2,000 charges. Can be used as a corded 120 volt light as well.

Bushnell Pro 2 123A 350 lumen flashlight- Very bright on high with decent tint and nice beam pattern. Low is plenty of light for hiking.

Bushnell 1000 lumen lantern- Very versatile lantern with the brightness control dial, red l.e.d. setting, and 150 lumen flashlight.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Jan 1, 2016)

*

Sunwayman C20C* In spite of the closeness of the two brightest, and reversed modes the exceptional design and quality build makes this compact 18650 light a winner. It's barely bigger than the battery and super easy to slip into a pocket and forget about it until you need it. I love the instant on 620 lumen turbo which is plenty bright for most situations. The single smart switch and the feel/function of the switch is first rate. 

*Fenix E99ti Titanium*. Awesome everyday carry that you don't even think about until you need it. High end looks and build quality. It could be brighter, but if 100 lumens doesn't let you see in the dark, you need to go to the eye doctor and get a check up.

*Fenix PD40*
I just got this little monster. 1600 lumens non spotty or floody light, but somewhere in between. The beam is smooth as butter with no real hotspot. The 26650 battery provides it with enough juice to stay on 1000 lumen mode for quite a while, plus with a warmer tint, it will be a good outdoor search light. I wish it would lock on 1600 mode and wish it had a strobe but it doesn't. The single button mode is nice.


Can I do some runners up? 

*Runners up:*

*The Olight S30.*

Magnetic tail cap, excellent single switch and user interface, 1000 some odd lumens with nice spacing and a moonlight mode.

*Sunwayman F40A*

This thing is just a party light! Nice red and blue LEDs along with a nice 1 lumen to 880 range. It does red only, blue only red and blue strobe, red, white pulse and blue police freak out mode, plus the regular light modes ... 5 of them with a nice spread. Runs off 4 safe AA batteries ( another similar model is more compact and uses 3 CR123 batteries. It's amazing all the detail you can see in the dark with that red beam!
*
Armytek Prime C2 Pro Cool White XM-L2 1050

*This light has an excellent semi floody beam with a super smooth spill. 6 modes from .2 lumens to 1050 plus strobe. Rugged powder coaty finish shows wear and tear pretty quick, but it's a rugged build and spec'd out to be tougher than most other lights. Magnetic tail cap is nice too. The only nit is the switch is high effort and impossible to use with gloves unless you have needle point thumbs of steel.


Happy 2016!!


----------



## Jiri (Jan 1, 2016)

NiteCore P36
Fenix TK16
Olight S1


----------



## cloggy (Jan 1, 2016)

Maxtoch M24 Sniper BLF Edition- similar throw to my Olight M3XS-UT but much cheaper, at least as well made and a much nicer tint.

Nitecore EC11- 18350 option gives huge performance for so small a light, interesting UI including battery metering, low moonlight mode and good choice of levels.

Exposure Marine XS- Tiny UK made light ( they are as rare as hens teeth! ), very light weight, easily gripped between the teeth using hi-viz silicon band, RCR123 compatible, nice zipped (neoprene?) carry case, quality lanyard and push-on red beacon head cover. Two level output won't break any records but that's not the point of this waterproof light.

Honourable mention- BLF-348 Stainless steel 1 x AAA penlight, astonishing value for money.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2016)

That exposure marine sounds intruiging cloggy.
Got a pic you care to share?


----------



## tops2 (Jan 1, 2016)

1. Zebralight SC5w: Love this light. Super bright on just one AA battery with long runtime and awesome interface. My favorite.

2. Thrunite TN12 2014: My first and only 18650 light so far and love the power of this light. I use this for when I want the power and throw.


----------



## sidecross (Jan 1, 2016)

I had a complete reshuffle of my three most carried lights.

In my pockets are a Zebralight H302W CR123 and a Zebralight SC600 Mkll. In my day pack a Fenix PD40 along with spare batteries for all three lights listed and the Zebralight headband for the H302W CR123. :thumbsup:


----------



## ShopGL (Jan 1, 2016)

After reading about the copper olight on this forum I purchased two Flashlights the Olight S1CU Raw and also the rose gold...I have not purchased a flash light in years and am very impressed. I thought for such a small light it would be nice to have some weight to it. I also bought the Omni-dok charger and some RC123 lithium ions. I am new to lithium ion batteries and wanted a simple charger and did not want to be running around for batteries..


----------



## Grijon (Jan 1, 2016)

Great thread, great posts and pics!

My top three of 2015:
*Surefire G2 Nitrolon / 6P Original* : my first Surefires and my first P60 hosts.
* Malkoff MD2 Camo* : my first Malkoff body, my first Paypal purchase through CPF, it's Malkoff and it's gorgeous! (Actually, I bought 4 and they are all beautiful)
aside: I have 2 M361Ns and 2 M61WLLs - excellence all around!
* Surefire G2X Pro Desert Tan* : I am very pleased with this light's performance and I LOVE the way it looks (it seems to take me back to watching the original Star Wars: A New Hope as a child). Mine does not fit 16650 batteries, but it's efficient enough with primaries that I can't complain. I will not hesitate to buy another LED Surefire based on this light.

Bonus flashlight purchase:
*Keeppower 16650*: bought for the Malkoffs, I have learned through this excellent forum that I can run my P60 incans on them for guilt-free, genuine incandescent fun!


----------



## WoodMotorsports (Jan 1, 2016)

For me:

Malkoff MD60/Surefire M4- A short trip to Enterprise, AL took my favorite battery burner and with the also purchased 17650's turned it into a guilt free, usable beast.

Thrunite TN12 (2014 model)- I've got a pile of modded Surefires, but won't use one as a truck light....because scratches! The TN12 is cheap, runs on 18650 (which, being a vapor means I've got tons of), and has took quite a bit of abuse all year but keeps on ticking. Probably the best value of any flashlight I've bought.

TnT modded Surefire M1- Like the MD60, I about waited to long to get this one done. Luckily Tana found some more reflectors and made what was a used once or twice a year by my wife for "ghost hunting" with a night scope oddity flashlight, and turned it into a 1 cell EDC killer that very few have. Not sure how she's going to find ghosts now however.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 1, 2016)

1: Elzetta Bravo
2: Surefire P1R Peacekeeper
3: HDS Rotary 250


----------



## RGRAY (Jan 1, 2016)

The first two were easy.
*Olight S1*, I bought 9 of them, 3 for the cars, 
1 for wife, 2 for Christmas presents and 3 for me ( first generation black, ti satin and copper raw).



*ToolVN*, a LuminTop Tool to the max in copper.



*MODAMAG*, the third is a tie, the Drake and the Draco, I can't pick just one.


----------



## cloggy (Jan 1, 2016)

Re. Exposure Marine XS
For bykfixer and anybody else interested, regrettably posting photos is not a superpower I possess and yes I have read the threads on this forum explaining how to do it without comprehension!. However the link to the light on the manufacturers website is- http://www.ultimatesportsengineering.com/exposure-lights/adventure-lights/xs


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 1, 2016)

Great participation in this thread!  It's nice to se all pics, especially of the custom built lights. 

Regarding in therms of popularity, i notice that there are a lot of Vihns and Olight S1 in this thread.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2016)

cloggy said:


> Re. Exposure Marine XS
> For bykfixer and anybody else interested, regrettably posting photos is not a superpower I possess and yes I have read the threads on this forum explaining how to do it without comprehension!. However the link to the light on the manufacturers website is- http://www.ultimatesportsengineering.com/exposure-lights/adventure-lights/xs



Good enough.

That is one nifty looking light when ordinary just won't do. 

Pm sent explaining posting pix through photobucket....


----------



## RGRAY (Jan 1, 2016)

NorthernStar said:


> ...i notice that there are a lot of *Vihns* and * Olight S1* in this thread.



But of course. 

Or maybe these 3 for me.


----------



## Raven-burg (Jan 1, 2016)

Yes NorthernStar, the Olight S1 may be a contender for 'light of the year'. It's in my top 3!
They really made an EDC killer with that one!


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 1, 2016)

*Manker A6 special edition
*Fenix PD40
*Olight SR52UT


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 1, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> But of course.
> 
> Or maybe these 3 for me.



Beautiful lights! 



Raven-burg said:


> Yes NorthernStar, the Olight S1 may be a contender for 'light of the year'. It's in my top 3!
> They really made an EDC killer with that one!



The S1 is so popular in both the standard version and Ti versions and in the copper versions that almost everyone seems to have one! It is indeed a powerful little light.


----------



## RGRAY (Jan 1, 2016)

NorthernStar said:


> Beautiful lights!


Thank you.
This one should be here any day now to go with them.


Oh, and I found a Helix bead too. 



And this should be here tomorrow.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Jan 1, 2016)

1. JetBeam WL-S4. Normal shape/form-factor. Crazy lumens on just 2x18650s. And wonderful beam pattern and tint (MTG2).
2. Nitecore EC4SW. Compact form-factor and my first die-cast light. Nice dual buttons and user interface. And very floody beam and tint (MTG2).
3. EagleTac DX30LC2, neutral. Very EDC'able size/form. My brightest single 18650 light that's bone-stock.


----------



## ven (Jan 1, 2016)

Great choices/lights guys

Tough as i cant remember one year from another, all a blur into each :laughing: and no its not age...............

Right:thinking: let me think

Not a purchase but a gift, from a special friend on how we got to know each other and in remembrance/celebration of a young special boy. This is a touching gift, very special in many ways, the blue is a gift to my little one Callum
Red s2+ triple , around 2800 OTF lumens of around 5000k.........amazing little light! Programmable driver, smoother sanded optics, a little work of art







tk75vnQ70, the 2015 version although its just the host of it, 4 x xhp70's with drivervnx2, so 20 mode groups to pretty much suit most. 14,000lm as is, or 16,000 with carrier mod which reminds me i need to send to vinh! Engraved bezel/heat treated and strap attachment 






k60vn, just an awesome light with 230kcd of a stunning beam of throw/spill and great build/UI, an awesome all round type light imo which should suit the demands of most. Just love the de-domed xhp70........and heat treated bezel





As the 1st is a gift, i will throw in my most used light,well the CQvn part is as the host is new. 4x xp-g2 5000k 4 mode, always starts in low and used daily in work





A close tn32UTvn but in truth i have not had the time to test/use it with weather and time of year commitments, as i like pics i will throw one in anyway




Regards ven

ps-make it at least 5 next time!:nana:


----------



## Archangel72 (Jan 1, 2016)

I am Green with Envy VEN

I plan on getting this year a TK75VN as well as the toolvn

My list next year I hope will include those


For now

My PD35 tac
TK75
and PD40 is a close 3rd over the E25ue



ven said:


> Great choices/lights guys
> 
> Tough as i cant remember one year from another, all a blur into each :laughing: and no its not age...............
> 
> ...


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

I wont say my little one has a TOOLvn thanks to vinh, so could not include it but it would certainly be a contender for sure! 







What i can say is you wont be disappointed with your future purchases, the TOOLvn is an amazing little light!!


----------



## swan (Jan 2, 2016)

1 Olight S1 original memory model- tiny powerful best edc

2 Olight S1 Ti polished- exceptional finish

3 Olight M2X UT - ground breaking single 18650 thrower 

I have a mix of different brands- but very impressed with these olights and they are my stand out purchases for 2015.


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

swan said:


> 1 Olight S1 original memory model- tiny powerful best edc
> 
> 2 Olight S1 Ti polished- exceptional finish
> 
> ...




Hi swan, how is the No2 ti polished holding up? finish wise

Cheers


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 2, 2016)

Spy Tri






Salty P60 host





Hanko Twisted Trident


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

WOW stunning,amazing, exquisite..........and that does not cover it str8

I have a feeling 2016 is going to be an expensive year to

But worth it


Edit- nice tat str8, did it hurt :nana:


----------



## swan (Jan 2, 2016)

ven said:


> Hi swan, how is the No2 ti polished holding up? finish wise
> 
> Cheers



Hey Ven, its is a work of art and is a very hard shiny finish, i have a micro fiber cloth which keeps the finger prints at bay and find myself looking for any scratches with a magnifying glass and has not shown any wear carrying it around in my top pocket-very happy.

Also as a bonus for all those that prefer neutral tints my sample is more powerful than the cw one when measured on my light box.


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks swan for the info


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 2, 2016)

Cute kid there ven plus really fantastic lights! 

I guessing you are vinh's biggest customer, hehe.

My best 3 purchases of 2015 are:
1)Zebralight SC5 (love the feel, interface and 500lumens out of an eneloop)
2)Olight S1 Baton Rose Gold (my first and only copper light although it is pvd coated which makes it pretty)
3)SureFire Titan-A (the first one had issues, but the replacement works well)


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

newbie66 said:


> Cute kid there ven plus really fantastic lights!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 2, 2016)

Mistake.


----------



## Kamerat (Jan 2, 2016)

Great list! I bought several lights in 2015, but only three are used and therefore reaches my list.

MgGizmo Sapphire 25
Malkoff MD2 host (waiting for the MD1 to arrive)
ZL SC600w MKIII


----------



## magellan (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought a lot of lights in 2015 (most of the lights in these photos were bought in 2015) so it's hard to choose, but two good ones to mention are in this photo of my Damascus and mokume gane lights. On the far left is a custom CR2 size light in etched mokume gane by Photon Fanatic (Fred Pilon), and on the far right is a Mr. Bulk Damascus Chameleon.
.



.
For the third light, again, it's a tough choice, but the flamed rainbow titanium 18650 Sinner in the middle here is one of my most beautiful lights. Shown with a couple of my other copper Sinners and a couple of Luter lights, which are beautiful too.
.



.
Another photo of the rainbow Sinner with my other Sinner hosts and lights:
.



.
And finally, the other possibility is my Vinh modded Fiat Lux Sunwayman Dream V11Rvn LE, also in rainbow flamed titanium. Shown with my other SWM lights including a SWM V10R Ti Squared (titanium black anodized titanium) and a V10R Camo:
.



.


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

Amazing magellan, astonishing and i think you would have struggled if it had been your top 300 lights this year :laughing:

I will say your posts/thread/lights have made 2015 a pleasure to read and drool over on CPF!! Thank you for sharing all your stunning family of lights, big and small


----------



## Grijon (Jan 2, 2016)

ven said:


> I will say your posts/thread/lights have made 2015 a pleasure to read and drool over on CPF!! Thank you for sharing all your stunning family of lights, big and small



+1 from me on this to magellan! 

- and I say it applies to YOU, ven, too!

lovecpf


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

Very kind, though magellans weekly spend is my annual :laughing: ............:thinking: hang on, he has probably beat that in a day! 

:grouphug:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2016)

Well I have to change my choice.

A $30 Lux-Pro was my best purchase. Here's why:

I keep the LP-360 hanging on a lanyard by my front door.
Last night I heard a buncha bumping and thumping out front shortly after dark. I look outside to see four fellas pushing my neighbors truck out the driveway...towards a roll back.
He's outta town. 

So I shine the 280+ lumen LP 360 their way at about 50/50 spot/flood. None of the four fellas were familiar. I hear "whut-thuh?!"...I focused to beam on the voice and hear "f***-this, I aint gettin' shot over this s***!"... They stop pushing the truck. 

I hear a voice say "it's all good"... by then the tow truck driver has scrambled back to his truck. 
Shortly after I hear "where you going?" lol.
I got 'em good n scared...by then I hear my neighbors voice in the crowd saying "hey come back...Mike it's ok"...I say "you sure?" just to ensure it was my neighbor...again I hear "hey Mike it's ok...you're scaring my driver" lol...

Turns out he'd come home early and his ignition module failed while pulling out of his driveway. (I talked to him this morning and he says "man you scared the $*** outta those guys but I appreciate it")

I watched through my window as four people with cel phones and some kinda dim but mega blue light were fastening his truck to the roll back bed. 

That folks is why a _*good*_ flashlight is important. Brands, tints, artifacts...none of that crap matters when it's time to get down to business. On/off is all that matters then..particularly ON!!!


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

story, good job one did not shine a deft X back at ya shouting " get a proper light!" and blinded you............may have been the worst purchase this year :laughing:


----------



## magellan (Jan 2, 2016)

ven said:


> Amazing magellan, astonishing and i think you would have struggled if it had been your top 300 lights this year :laughing:
> 
> I will say your posts/thread/lights have made 2015 a pleasure to read and drool over on CPF!! Thank you for sharing all your stunning family of lights, big and small



Thanks much for the kind words. I'm glad you've enjoyed the photos of my lights.

I'm finally slowing down as I've pretty much got most of what I want, but I'm sure there are a few more lights in my future.


----------



## ven (Jan 2, 2016)

I am sure you will find something, be it macs, spy's, older rare types..............i guess it is never ending and can go for as long as you want it to

Unfortunately , my wallet and kids tell my funds(whats left ) to go on silly stuff like food :laughing:


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 2, 2016)

ven said:


> story, good job one did not shine a deft X back at ya shouting " get a proper light!" and blinded you............may have been the worst purchase this year :laughing:



Won't none too worried about that. The neighbor said he himself had panic'd a bit out of fear of my 'plan b' scenario. I'll just leave it there and state that Lux-Pro is a mighty fine Plan A. 

With all my other flashlights it certainly earned it's place in _my_ best 3 purchased in 015.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 2, 2016)

Love seeing everyones top three. Funny that we are such nuts, we can't decide what lights are our top three. Most people don't even buy one light a year. We buy dozens. And some cost hundreds, some even thousands. ha!

I think Mag bought the most lights last year or he showed the most. lol I am sure there are some others out there we don't see. 

Not to go to far off topic, but I wonder who sold the most?? I think I only sold around 10. Mostly vintage or modified Surefires for local nonflasholic gun folks. Strangely, this year seemed to be a lot of guys asking me to upgrade/tweak their SF weapon lights. The locals appreciate having a local goto source on lights. 

Glad the OP said top three. I would struggle to remember all the lights I got this past year. When you have so many, and have been doing it a while, the years and lights run together. Guess that could be called, a Light Year? chuckle chuckle


----------



## NorthernStar (Jan 2, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Love seeing everyones top three. Funny that we are such nuts, we can't decide what lights are our top three. Most people don't even buy one light a year. We buy dozens. And some cost hundreds, some even thousands. ha!
> 
> I think Mag bought the most lights last year or he showed the most. lol I am sure there are some others out there we don't see.
> 
> ...




Well, yes i thought it would be best to limit it to three lights, since the majority of the members here has owned so many lights during a year. It makes it easier to remember and mention the very best 3 purchased(or gifts) lights during the year.


----------



## magellan (Jan 2, 2016)

I only sold one light last year, but it was a biggie, the amazing Tain T45C Ti light. I had bought two, and sold one to another CPF bro (jmayot) who had missed out on the original sale. There were only 12 produced if I remember right.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 2, 2016)

1. NC MH20
2. Olight M3XS-UT
3.Olight SR52-UT


----------



## jorn (Jan 3, 2016)

1: New ti body for my lf2xt from muhaha.
2: muhaha clip for my lf2xt
3: warm Xp-l emmitter for the lf2xt, and neutral xpl-hi for my old nitecore d10.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 3, 2016)

jorn said:


> 1: New ti body for my lf2xt from muhaha.
> 2: muhaha clip for my lf2xt
> 3: warm Xp-l emmitter for the lf2xt, and neutral xpl-hi for my old nitecore d10.



*Pics or it didn't happen!* muhahhahhaa

Seriously, I would love to see it all set up.


----------



## jorn (Jan 3, 2016)

Still waiting for the clip. Still not arrived. Outragous, i ordered it last year 
Some few quick handheld pics can be arranged. Just bought a new laptop and i got no photoshop installed yet to crop, clean the pics, or make them look crisp. So photos are not great, straight from the phone, but better than nothing 

















Left, nitecore d10 running a aw 14500 batt on max. with xp-l hi. Tint: 3D 4750-5000K 
Middle. stock mbi hf with cool xm-l running on max with a AW imr 10440. 
Right, litefux lf2xt with a aw imr 10440 and dedomed xp-l. Tint: 5A3. 4000-4125K


----------



## Grijon (Jan 3, 2016)

Photoshop or no, those are some great pics, jorn!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 4, 2016)

After a lot of thinking back as best as my brain can I decided the _best_ purchase overall was my Microstream regarding number of times/hours used or uses. Coast HP1 was a close 2nd. Sure Fire G2x Pro a close 3rd.

Best purchase regarding coolest, most likely to go down as my favorite #1 ever would be my PK FL2 LE. Malkoff MD2 was a photo finish for 2nd. Alpha was a close 3rd. 

Best purchase in general regarding comfort, handling, user interface and generally a verstatile light would be my Streamlight Stinger LED.
Strions and TL2's weren't far behind tied for 2nd. 

That's 3.


----------



## uofaengr (Jan 7, 2016)

This one is tough but I'll play... 

Zebralight SC62w
Zebralight SC52w
L3 Illumination L11C N219b

Honorable mention - BLF A6 

Tough keeping the A6 out of the top 3.


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 7, 2016)

I love my Thrunite TiS with the Nichia - so warm and that low mode...
The McGizmo Haiku with AA body - proving very useful.
The Rev Victor Enthusiast - just incredible to light up things over a mile away with a searing beam.


----------



## H-Man (Jan 19, 2016)

Thorfire TG06
Ultrafire F13. 
Those are the only lights I bought in 2015.


----------



## swampgator (Jan 19, 2016)

Nothing sexy but...
1. Two (2) Sure Fire Z2 Combat lights with V-70 holsters @ $40 each. One was a Christmas gift to my son.
2. Sure Fire G2 for $25 on close out at Gander Mountain.
3. Maglite ML300. Paid retail but it's my first LED with a "smart" switch.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jan 20, 2016)

Am I going to get thrown off the forum for admitting I only bought two flashlights for myself in 2015? In fact, I have only purchased three lights in total for 2015 (not including cheapo 'burner' lights I use for lending).

1) Nitecore HC30
2) Nitecore EC11
3) Fenix E05 (for the wife)

Of course 2016 has started well...

1) McGizmo Haiku Hi-CRI with diamond-etched clip :devil:


----------



## Anthon01 (Jan 20, 2016)

1- Skilhunt H02 New
2- DQG Tiny 18650
3- BLF A6


2016 has started with a Manker U11 which probably will take the "EDC" place instead of the DQG


----------

